# 33g tank - shrimp Arrived (Update April 21th)



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

So i've decided to set up a 33g (if anyone has been following my back and forth and inclusion of the forums then you already know)

So here are the specs:

33g tank - approx measurements are 36" x 12" x 18

Currently empty of all water

-- I did a perimeter of play sand (see picture)
-- 1-1.5" (approx) of Miracle Gro Organic Garden Soil
-- 1-1.5" (approx) cap of play sand
-- mixed in Schultz Aquatic Soil

-- 3 pieces of drift wood 'loosely connected end to end'

Filter:
Aquaclear 100 (moded with 2L pop bottle to control water flow -- thanks tang_daddy)

Heater:
Unknown heat supply but I have a heater here somewhere.

Air pump
-- maybe? for an air-stone or something -- unknown if required...

If you have any aquascaping tips let me know, I have a few nice sized rocks outside that I might put in there

*Forthcoming* :

-- Plants and a lot of them...
-- Shrimp we'll see what I can find


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a good start, the hard part will be picking what shrimps to stock


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good so far, I like the wood. It has lots of marbling which adds character, I added some cool fossil rock to a shrimp tank I set up years ago... That tank is long gone but the rock I kept for future use, you can see prehistoric shells imbeded in the rock.

I am curious to see how this tank plays out as you've definately done your homework!

And to see How this mixture will grow plants, good job and post lots of pics along the way.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

So, got water in the tank, and apparently after 3+ years of not using the wood I had, it doesn't sink (well 1 piece does -- the middle one) , don't know if it never sank, or if something happened... dried out? lol....?

So I just grabbed some rocks and attached them to the wood to hold them down, not as pretty right now but really too bad... 

Got some plants today, and some filter water to help with my cycling, so no pictures yet as well its a mess in there...


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

*Last Water Test*
Ammonia : 0
pH : 7
Nitrite : .1 (or less)
GH : 5.6 gH - I think thats right
Nitrate : Low range 5.0 high range 25

I know I need to get this down, I was hoping due to the fact that I have LARGE number of plants in the tank that it wasn't going to be an issue, but I've lost 2 fish already. 

*Lighting*: (Mish mash)

2 X 15W T5s (daylight) -- these are only in a 22'' hood stolen from a smaller tank
2 X 13W CF -- again from another hood

*Filtration*: AC110 (I know might be a bit of over-kill)

-- Just got my CO2 hook u, and now I just need a tank, and a diffuser and some tubing 










So added a bunch of plants, added some fish 10 types of tetras, 5 other types (can't remember the names lol), 10-15 very VERY baby guppies. 20 or so red cherry shrimp 
-- Pretty sure I increased the bio-load too much hence why I might be losing some fish, but they are tetras, BUT it seems like my tests are not TOO high.

Pictures before I added another light.










Added another light..










As you read above have a mish mash of lights, patience is not something I have, but ordering this 
Odyssea 36" 156W (4x 39W) T5 HO Light Fixture Extendable Series

-- I don't plan on running all four lights, as it seems like a bit of overkill unless someone thinks this one would be a better option (half the price as well)
Odyssea 36" 78W T5 HO Light Fixture Extendable Series

I still have MAJOR aquascaping to do, but right now meh its something to 'listen to' lol...


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Took out a piece of driftwood, and added one that didn't need to be weighed down by a rock anymore..... moved a few plants around.... not a major aquascape as I thought, but still need to cull some plants maybe


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

*33g tank - shrimp Arrived (Update March 11)*

Baby cherries might get eaten


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Baby cherries might get eaten


Really by who..? tetras?

There are lots of hiding spots in the plants and under the driftwood


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How did you modify the filter to control water flow? Mine puts out to heavy a stream.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

tang daddy actually helped me with that we cut a 2L bottle in half and siliconed it to the underside of the filter so that instead of flowing down it kind of flows up and to the side If that makes sense


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

dZilla said:


> tang daddy actually helped me with that we cut a 2L bottle in half and siliconed it to the underside of the filter so that instead of flowing down it kind of flows up and to the side If that makes sense


 Sort of. Do you have a picture? How much of the bottle did you cut?


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Just got my coralife 96W  for my tank, and put it up, no more mishmash of lights... lol....

I am a bit on the high side for lights now.. so..... going to have to either raise the light, or get the CO2 I want...


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Some more updated pics....

Took out Aquaclear 110 replaced it with a Fluval 305.
New heater
Still no Co2, only dosing Excel every second day (sometimes every third)...
Have the Metricide but haven't started dosing yet...

One of my pieces of wood is still leeching tannins like crazy, so water not as 'crystal clear' obviously...

have to do some major aquascaping but I am just enjoying watching it grow right now..


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow the tank is filling in nice, what shrimp did you add, how many?

Did the Chilli rasbora you accidentally got from me make it?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

where's the shrimp!!!


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Wow the tank is filling in nice, what shrimp did you add, how many?
> 
> Did the Chilli rasbora you accidentally got from me make it?





jkam said:


> where's the shrimp!!!


God tang daddy forgot totally about that rasbora that I have of yours... Yea he's still in there, and I need to get him back to you

The shrimp are in there.. there's apparently 20... but I think they are still all alive haven't seen any bodies.. I see roughly 10 every now and then....

I need to get at least another 20-30 more...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

dZilla said:


> The shrimp are in there.. there's apparently 20... but I think they are still all alive haven't seen any bodies.. I see roughly 10 every now and then....
> 
> I need to get at least another 20-30 more...


lol if everything goes right you'll have more than enough in no time, from them breeding . Tank looks great btw!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good!


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks, I don't know what that plant is on the far right.. the red one, but that one has exploded since I planted it.... compared to the first pics I took...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if your talking about the big leafed one in the front right, it appears to be a Red Tiger Lotus (Nymphaea zenkeri) & it has definitely grown well since the first pic. One of my favorite plants in my tanks. If it has the bulb, then it should eventually start to grow more plants off of it. Unfortunately none of mine have the bulb.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the colour of your water with the tannins in it. A beautiful tank!


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Again I have some major aquascaping to be done... So if anyone is interested in any specific plant in here, let me know they will be going cheap, or free most likely.....
My tiger red lotus shot off a leaf that was all curled up till it reached the top of the tank, which I thought was very strange, because I've never had one before. Will it flower??


----------

